# Never knew - Worldmark first for me - short on credits, no problem



## sparty (Oct 20, 2022)

First time I ran into this - wanted to add a night to an existing reservation, had some credits in my account but not enough to cover the whole credits for 1 more night.  The CSR told me no problem, for the number of credits I am short I can just pay cash for those credits and this is SOP for when you exhaust all your credits.  Makes sense now so that people don't orphan credits. I am not a super worldmark user by any means, but I had never encountered this before and it was a surprise.

FWIW I asked how the price for the credits was calculated and it was based on the affiliates charge of $0.15 per credit.  While the price per credit may seem high, I was just missing about 225 credits so it was a relatively small amount and no concern.


----------



## CO skier (Oct 20, 2022)

sparty said:


> First time I ran into this - wanted to add a night to an existing reservation, had some credits in my account but not enough to cover the whole credits for 1 more night.  The CSR told me no problem, for the number of credits I am short I can just pay cash for those credits and this is SOP for when you exhaust all your credits.  Makes sense now so that people don't orphan credits. I am not a super worldmark user by any means, but I had never encountered this before and it was a surprise.


Credits may be borrowed from the next use year.  Credits are good for two years, so they automatically roll into the second year, so I do not think it is possible to have "orphan" credits.  Credits expire, yes, but they do not get "orphaned" because there are not enough to book a reservation.



sparty said:


> FWIW I asked how the price for the credits was calculated and it was based on the affiliates charge of $0.15 per credit.  While the price per credit may seem high, I was just missing about 225 credits so it was a relatively small amount and no concern.


Were you all out of "To Borrow" credits?

If I ever faced a credit shortage for one night, I would book the one night using all FAX credits at $0.13/credit (or less, depending on membership tier), and just let the 225 credits (or however much) roll over to the next use year.  In your case the $0.02/credit amounted to a difference of $4.50, so no bid deal.  Borrowing 2,000 credits to complete a weekend reservation, for example ... well, saving $40 using FAX credits would buy me a sushi dinner.


----------



## sparty (Oct 21, 2022)

CO skier said:


> _Credits may be borrowed from the next use year.  Credits are good for two years, so they automatically roll into the second year, so I do not think it is possible to have "orphan" credits.  Credits expire, yes, but they do not get "orphaned" because there are not enough to book a reservation._
> 
> Yes, kind of. Credits are orphaned until the next years credits come in or you rent some in.   During this period of time before new credits come in you have credits just stuck there - too few to make any reservation unless you wait till next years credits roll in.  In the situation you're exiting Worldmark then they definitely would be orphaned permanently.   I wanted to avoid or minimize added spending in my case.  I agree this is very much an edge case, this is why I never experienced it before.  But I believe it's useful for folks to know this is an option and would rarely be used.
> 
> ...


----------

